# Top 2-3 things people do to screw up their plumbing



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

1. Flush tampons down the toilet.
2. Crank the water heater up to 100 gazillion degrees just because they can.
3. Pay Joe Handyman to plumb in their new addition bathroom.
:no::blink:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

5) dump gallon,gallon of Drano,etc and claimed they didn't do it because they don't believe that stuff.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

4. Not use it.


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

6 flush wipes


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Try to fix problem themselves


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

3. Use drano as a drain maintainer....monthly...until it rots out their tub drain.

2. Never use the lavatory sink where their A/C condensate drain is connected so the line completely fills with algae after 10 summers and needs replacing instead of cleaning. (Hot climate issue)

1. Allow a neighbor or brother-in-law who is handy to "fix" their plumbing issue. (I know its been said already but hey, that IS the #1 thing people do to screw up their plumbing)


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Go to a DIY site and follow my free advise !:thumbup:


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Use some of my "not so good competition"


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Follow Youtube video's


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

Put blue stuff in the toilet tank.:thumbdown:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Think the toilet is a trash can


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

MTDUNN said:


> Think the toilet is a trash can


 
Yeah, and them telling you that there is no way dental floss could cause a back-up:whistling2:


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

How about bearing down on a tub/shower handle, then wondering why the handle is loose and why the water won't stop dripping


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Cajunhiker said:


> How about bearing down on a tub/shower handle, then wondering why the handle is loose and why the water won't stop dripping


Won't happen if u install Moentrol faucet.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Won't happen if u install Moentrol faucet.


I'll take the bait ... Why?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Cajunhiker said:


> I'll take the bait ... Why?


You can only push in to close so far..


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

8) Post a comment before first posting an intro...


----------



## LIQUID (Sep 26, 2013)

okay here it is..... 

#1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Install a garberator. If its garbage... it goes.... IN THE GARBAGE!!! NOT DOWN THE DRAIN!!! ARRRGGGHHHH!!!!!! .. I hate garberators.


----------



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

I love that word Garborator.. I can peg all my Canadian customers when they use that word.


----------



## LIQUID (Sep 26, 2013)

what do you call it >?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I've never heard of that word. We call it a garbage disposal. Or just a disposal. As far as hating them, I love them. I've made lots of money replacing them and unclogging the drains that clog due to people using them improperly or due to the handy man installing the drains wrong for a disposal...or garberator if you're Canadian.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I've never heard of that word. We call it a garbage disposal. Or just a disposal. As far as hating them, I love them. I've made lots of money replacing them and unclogging the drains that clog due to people using them improperly or due to the handy man installing the drains wrong for a disposal...or garberator if you're Canadian.



Heck, I make money on people just using them


----------



## LIQUID (Sep 26, 2013)

Great for later servicing I agree. But they are a problem waitingnto happen imo. And living where I do the antiquated systems are already enough to keep a service guy buisy.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Food waste disposer


----------



## johnnycsu (Oct 13, 2013)

i cant believe noone said let the "home depot plumber" tell you how to do it even when he's never seen what your working doesnt have a clue about anything and for fun sniffs abs cement in the break room.


----------



## Absaroka Joe (Mar 30, 2013)

Calling a company with the name "Rooter" which sends out some punk with a nose and lip ring who knows less than the homeowner about plumbing.


----------



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

I was born and grew up in Canada, and faintly remember the word before my family moved to the states. I have always known it as a garbage disposal. I did work a year in Ottawa and noted that they pretty much did not exist. Here in Hawaii they are found in almost every home and make up a decent chunk of my business (2-5%). I just find it funny when I hear a customer say that word because I know exactly what they mean and that they are Canadian. Last year I had an Asian customer that said he wanted me to fix his garborator, I asked him where he was from, he said he was from Jamaca, but he lived the last several years in Toronto. he told me about the large asain population that is Jamaica. He said "I'm an Asian Jamaican Canadian" with a heavy Jamaican accent.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

johnnycsu said:


> i cant believe noone said let the "home depot plumber" tell you how to do it even when he's never seen what your working doesnt have a clue about anything and for fun sniffs abs cement in the break room.


I can't believe you didn't introduce yourself


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

Put toilet bowl cleaner into the tank and let it sit.

Had an ER at a condo one night, water had leaked to unit below. Building manager had to call locksmth to get into unit because unit was a vacation apartment.

I arrived and noticed parts floating around in tank. It was a while back, so I can't remember exactly what had broke. But when I stuck my hand in the tank water, a cut on my had started burning. After rinsing off , I realized it was acid from the toilet bowl cleaner. The bottle was in the lav cabinet.

Okay I remember now(getting old), the leak was from the tank bolts. The acid had eaten the rubber washers on the tank to bowl bolts and caused the tank leak. I am pretty sure it also damaged the fluidmaster ballcock and that was the parts floating in the water.

Just looked at the Lysol toilet bowl cleaner I have and it contains hydrochloric acid!

So the product is really good at cleaning out the owners wallet.


----------



## O.C. plumberman (Nov 21, 2008)

How about when the customer lets a "engineer" tinker around with their plumbing,......Good LORD!!! :blink:


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

"my husband tried to fix it....how soon can you get here?"


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

damnplumber said:


> "my husband tried to fix it....how soon can you get here?"


 
Had that today.

Yesterday I had a call. Customer asked if I could remove a copper supply line only and that her husband will do the rest. I kindly refused.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

MTDUNN said:


> Had that today.
> 
> Yesterday I had a call. Customer asked if I could remove a copper supply line only and that her husband will do the rest. I kindly refused.


That's easy service call money though.


----------



## fhrooter72 (Apr 12, 2011)

Love this list of horrible things homeowners do. But, if they ever STOP doing them, I may have to find a new career.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

damnplumber said:


> "my husband tried to fix it....how soon can you get here?"


Lady calls me in a panic. Says water is pouring into her house from the ice make supply line. Come quick. I coach her over the phone how to turn off the water. I get to the house the NEXT day and ask what happened. How did the leak happen. She proceeds to tell me how there was previously a small drip and MY HUSBAND TRIED TO FIX IT ... :no:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

JDGA80 said:


> That's easy service call money though.


That's why I'm the business owner and can make those decisions. I have too much other work to do rather than worrying about that supply line leaking after he's done with it.


----------

